#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  what is IIOT? Isn't it IOT?

## Lorraine

Hi all?

Have you heard about the IIOT?

The acronym IIOT stands for “Industrial Internet of Things”. 

This is very different when compared to the iOT.
When it comes to Industrial Internet of Things, they use heavy or critical machines something like the hardware used in aerospace and in defence where these devices are connected over a network and any failure of these devices will cause a life-threatening situation. 

Well, when it comes to the internet of things it is just done at a small scale level where there is no need to worry about life-threatening situations because it is more catered towards the process execution and enhancement.

What do you know on this?

Thank you!

----------


## Moana

> Hi all?
> 
> Have you heard about the IIOT?
> 
> The acronym IIOT stands for “Industrial Internet of Things”. 
> 
> This is very different when compared to the iOT.
> When it comes to Industrial Internet of Things, they use heavy or critical machines something like the hardware used in aerospace and in defence where these devices are connected over a network and any failure of these devices will cause a life-threatening situation. 
> 
> ...


The term refers to the connection of devices (the Things) through the internet so they can collect and share data without human assistance

----------

